# port of mangler (linux ventrilo client)



## noz (Oct 14, 2010)

I see audio/mumble & audio/murmur in the ports collection, but is there any chance someone can port mangler?


----------



## Hinata (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish there would be a port for that too. When I try to run ./configure in the source code it end by something that looks like that:


```
checking for gsm_create in -lgsm... no
error: cannot find libgsm: Is it installed? Also make sure you have the
       libgsm development packages installed.
exit: Illegal number: -1
```


----------



## ManaHime (Oct 19, 2010)

I just made something, if you want to try this port:
http://hikarihq.com/ports/audio/mangler/
just unzip the mangler.zip to /usr/ports/audio/
and just 
`# make install clean`


----------



## noz (Oct 29, 2010)

Just tried this on my laptop, seems to be working pretty well!  I hope it'll be in ports someday.


----------



## ManaHime (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like it has been committed already =)
audio/mangler


----------



## econnell (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but if you tell me what I need to put on the Mangler download page that helps FreeBSD users, I'll add it on there.


----------



## ManaHime (Jan 22, 2011)

Just tell that there is a port for FreeBSD and to install it they need to do:
`# cd /usr/ports/audio/mangler && make install clean`


----------

